

Social network created by 15 year old Indian boy - kshatrea
http://www.youflik.com/

======
ankurdhama
Click on the links at the bottom of the page and you will know why this is
created by some 15 year old.

------
mansigandhi
Nowhere does it mention being created by a 15 year old!

